# Spikes Journal



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll be posting day by day. Probly should of started this the day I got him, but I was keeping a mental journal. A more permanent journal would be better xD

I'll start at the very beginning:

Day 1: Was supposed to be only buying dog food. But being a fishy lover I just had to run through the aquatics end of PetsMart. Nearly 70-80% of the bettas that arrived when I purchased Cal had been bought. All were dropy and sad looking. Either laying at the bottom or floating at the top. Few were active, but none were as active as him. 
He had 3 other bettas stacked ontop of his cup, and 3 around him. 1 behind and 2 at his sides. He twirled around flaring at his neighbors. Fluttering his big spiky fins. Then he turned and saw me. Did not flare. Instead he sat and watched me for a few moments, then he turned and fluttered his fins at me in a beautiful display. Right then, he caught my heart. Dealing with the sickness of Cal he was a bright and happy wittle betta eager to make me smile. Hubs wouldn't be happy to see another fish coming home, but he wants me to be happy and then I was very much down in the dumps.
I get home and begin to slowly acclimate him to his new tank water. Via someone's idea on BettaFish  I poured him into my reserved fishy bucket, started up the siphon , knoted a knot in the center of the line to a drip and thus began the 30 mins of adjustment. 45 mins later I scooped him into a sandwich baggie and began to float him for 20 mins to acclimate him to the temp in the tank. 25 mins later he was released.
He explored every inch of his new home. Swimming through the logs and every little hole he could fit his head into. Swimming past the filter he must of saw his reflection and he started flaring.
When night time came I saw he picked his favorite spot.









Day 2: Spike was laying inside his log. I dropped some pellets in to feed him. They immediately fell to the bottom due to the water flow. Spike saw them fall and ate all of them and then swam back into his log. All morning he stayed in his log. Only coming out to get air and quickly swimming back into his log.
I thought it was because he was just settling in. But in the back of my mind I knew something was bothering him. So thus I began a search to baffle the water flow. And I rigged a water bottle baffle and out came Spike happily swimming around again. 

Day 3: Spike swam to the front to be fed. He is his usual active self, swimming around and spreading his fins very wide. Everytime I come to watch him he is always at the front showing off his fins to me 

















Day 4: I purchased a light that would be less brighter and would still light the kitchen for hubs. I check on Spike different hours of the night making sure it is not bothering him. He sleeps inside the log with the plant woven inside it.
He also met me at the front for feeding time 

Day 5: Spike is now starting to beat me to feeding time. I think he is starting to catch on what time I get up in the morning. I seriously need to take a photo of feeding time, or a video


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 5(night time): I noticed Spike seemed to be having difficultly getting comfortable last night. I decided to refill hubs water cup/turn off Spike's light for the night. I also decided that since I will be getting a new live plant for his tank that I probably should change the lighting time.

Morning of day 6: Made a video of Spike's feeding time. He is beginning to figure where his food is at, and what container his food is in  I love watching him show off his fins to me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVZKj-Y8aQQ


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 6 (evening): While brewing some tea I decided to watch Spike swimming around. He really enjoys his big home 
Here is a bit of the swimming I recorded:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDiVArtDHfA


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 7 (morning): Fed Spike what was supposed to be 2 or 3 pellets. Turned into 4 pellets because I thought it looked SO small. Next week I'm gonna get some Omega One Betta Buffet. I just noticed today that his current food is near expiration. Although, right now it may not be benefiting him...just giving him a full tummy.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Evening of Day 7: SPIKE MADE A BUBBLE NEST!!! I am so proud of him. It has been a while since any of my bettas have made a bubble nest. He was swimming back n forth like "Mommy. Mommy. Look. Look. I did good right?!"
I had been planning to put a styrofoam cup in there to give him an area with some what still water for bubble building. But he made use outta the corner today 
It isn't big or anything, but I am still proud of mea baby


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 8 (bit of a summary): I did his water change while I was thawing out the hamburger meat in the sink.
I pulled out about 1.5 gallon of his original water. And when I put in the new water he acted a little weird, mostly hid in his log. I think it may have been because the new water wasn't the same temp as the original....should I be raising the temp of the new water with the heater/then adding it to his tank?
Later on once the temp was back to normal he was his active self.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Thats awesome he seems to be thriving it is good that he has made a bubble nest maybe you could attempt breeding.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

dmuddle said:


> Thats awesome he seems to be thriving it is good that he has made a bubble nest maybe you could attempt breeding.


I've attempted breeding before with 1 of my earlier bettas. It is more difficult than it looks and I had felt pretty horrible when the babies died :'(


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

it is a bit tricky they make it sound easy but on average 90% of the babies die


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

So I take it you like Betta's, I reckon they are great. I've had two one was drago and the other called brom


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

dmuddle said:


> So I take it you like Betta's, I reckon they are great. I've had two one was drago and the other called brom


yeah I love em
but im obsessed with all fish
our 75 gallon is currently cycling and probably won't get any inhabitants until sometime April or early May.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Opps, apparently I missed Day 9 and 10

Well during day 9, I noticed the water temp was bouncing between 75-80F and Spike wasn't liking it. He was very mopy. And I didn't have the moola for a heater that day :'(

So day 10, did some cleaning for mother in law and got the cash for Spike's heater. Set up his heater. He had fun flaring at it/poking it.

Day 11: Spike made it through the night with his new heater. Can't tell ya how worried I was last night. I lowered the heater down a degree last night and so far it is keeping the tank at an approx 81, 82F. Spike is very happy and so am I


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 12: So I took a chance and fed Spike some of the frozen brine shrimp. I am still super nervous about feeding it to him as it was the last food Cal ate before he got terribly sick.
Spike must of gotten so used to his food floating that he didn't realize 90% of the shrimp fell to the bottom. He only ate 2 shrimpies. I'll leave them on the bottom for a little while longer and see if he notices them.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 13: Spike had found the rest of the shrimpies. Last night I noted him looking in every nok and cranny of the gravel. Even saw him move a few rocks xD. Fed him his pellets this morning. And moderately thinking about changing his gravel to sand when I get his new plants.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah they usually find those shrimps lol. Wow I can't believe you got him Petsmart My Petsmart's Bettas are all Veil Tails that look sickly and in that blue water so you can't see their colors.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

freemike said:


> Yeah they usually find those shrimps lol. Wow I can't believe you got him Petsmart My Petsmart's Bettas are all Veil Tails that look sickly and in that blue water so you can't see their colors.


I think they actually ran outta dye that day xD
Cause all the cups had clear water.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 13 (evening): Changed Spike's gravel to white sand....tank is quite cloudy. Looks like he'll be spending the night floating in his cup. No be mad at mommy Spike


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 14: Spike's water finally cleared up and I released him. 1st thing he did was zoom through his logs and show me his dislike for being held in his cup that long. He flared quite a bit at me xD

Day 15: Today is the day of Spike's fasting. More angry Spike. He'll get his brine shrimp tomorrow


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 16: Gave Spike his brine shrimp. He gobbled them up like the wittle piggie he is. He even tried to eat some sand. Was funny to watch him spat it back out xD


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

That's funny I fed mine their brine shrimp today as it is water change day. Midnight my new CT has gravel let some float down to the bottom. It got between the cracks and he actually nudged a small piece of gravel over to get to it.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Day 8 (bit of a summary): when I put in the new water he acted a little weird, mostly hid in his log. I think it may have been because the new water wasn't the same temp as the original....should I be raising the temp of the new water with the heater/then adding it to his tank?


Yup. Though I age my water to avoid potentially dangerous bubbles - so I cup Sid, put the aged, conditioned water in the tank and then raise the tank temp back up. Then float Sid half an hour or so, adding a little new water to the cup every now and then. The cup water doesn't get too cold, as it's summer here. In winter, I might get a small heat pad to set the cup on. He gets way less stressed when I do changes this way - even likes the cup, as he gets a snack during and after the water change, so he knows the cup means food, lol. 

Bettas don't like sudden changes, particularly of temperature, it can put them into shock, so however you do your routine changes, make sure the water is an even temp for him all through it. 

I love the pic of Spike peeking out of his log - would it be okay if I attempted to draw him from that picture?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Aus said:


> Yup. Though I age my water to avoid potentially dangerous bubbles - so I cup Sid, put the aged, conditioned water in the tank and then raise the tank temp back up. Then float Sid half an hour or so, adding a little new water to the cup every now and then. The cup water doesn't get too cold, as it's summer here. In winter, I might get a small heat pad to set the cup on. He gets way less stressed when I do changes this way - even likes the cup, as he gets a snack during and after the water change, so he knows the cup means food, lol.
> 
> Bettas don't like sudden changes, particularly of temperature, it can put them into shock, so however you do your routine changes, make sure the water is an even temp for him all through it.
> 
> I love the pic of Spike peeking out of his log - would it be okay if I attempted to draw him from that picture?


Thanks
I've been thinking about cupping him during his water changes anyhow, so acclimating him would great.
I totally wouldn't mind. I'd love seeing the seeing the end result


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Day 17: Gave Spike his 4 pellets today. Still very much the little piggy he was the day I got him.
Still very active as well. I'm super happy he has made it this far and is it a very happy and healthy fishy.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I noted that today and yesterday Spike had been swimming with his fine closed lot more often than usual. HOWEVER, he made a huge and thick bubble nest today. Usually he would swim with his fins slightly shut and once stopped he'd almost completely open his fins. 
When we came back after eating out he was opening his fine quite a bit. But he was right under his bubble nest. I'll keep a close eye on him.

I have also tested his water. Everything is in line.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Spike was doing better today. Kept his fins opened more. However it was feeding time and hubs was rushing me out the door >:/
I'll be home in another hour or so to see him.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

did Spikes water change today and slowly acclimated him in his cup. He reacted so much more better. He wasn't moppy afterwords  I decided to also give him a pellet for going into his cup.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Forgot to fast Spike yesterday. Stop being so adorable in the morning Spike!!! xD
So I fasted him today. He'll have to wait for his brine shrimp. He's mad at me. Oh well


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmm, maybe I should give them all a fast day too. I usually feed them either 3 pellets or 2 blood worms twice. Although they wont like it. Lol I have to laugh when I read this because my bird's name is Spike


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lvandert said:


> hmm, maybe I should give them all a fast day too. I usually feed them either 3 pellets or 2 blood worms twice. Although they wont like it. Lol I have to laugh when I read this because my bird's name is Spike


LOL
Spike gets VERY mad at me for fasting him. He will flare at me the entire day. But I give him frozen brine shrimp the next day


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I dont have frozen brine shrimps though. Maybe after pay day I'll buy some


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lvandert said:


> I dont have frozen brine shrimps though. Maybe after pay day I'll buy some


bloodworms work just as well. Spike doesnt like blood worms.:dunno:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> bloodworms work just as well. Spike doesnt like blood worms.:dunno:


Walter doesn't like blood worms anymore. My bad sitter kinda put him off of those


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lvandert said:


> Walter doesn't like blood worms anymore. My bad sitter kinda put him off of those


Spike just stares at them. His face has this look of "wth am I supposed to do with this?"
I've seen him flare at them too. sometimes I'll pop one in just to see him flare xD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Walter gets it in his mouth and then spits it right back out, then looks at me like "what the heck are these? I want my pellets."


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Love this log!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Maisy! 

I fed Spike his brine shrimp. I think I may have given him a bit too much. I might cut his breakfast for tomorrow in half to make up for the amount of shrimpies.
Next monday will officially be about a month since Spike has arrived in our home. He will be getting his 1st 50% water change. All his poo and whatever else needs to be sucked up 
Maybe I'll change his decor a little bit. Give him a different scenery.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What size tank is he in?  Sorry if you've already said . . .


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> What size tank is he in?  Sorry if you've already said . . .


5.5 gallon with filter


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats so weird except your Tank My neighbor has a betta who looks awfully similar to yours and hers is also named spike, the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

DeviCy said:


> Thats so weird except your Tank My neighbor has a betta who looks awfully similar to yours and hers is also named spike, the resemblance is uncanny.


LOL
Well I know I'm not your neighbor. I live in a pretty bad neighborhood, I don't personally know my neighbors. Only think I know is who owns what dog and who picks up their poo or leaves it. xD


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> LOL
> Well I know I'm not your neighbor. I live in a pretty bad neighborhood, I don't personally know my neighbors. Only think I know is who owns what dog and who picks up their poo or leaves it. xD


Yes I'm quite sure you're not my neighbor she's a sweet old lady with 2 dogs and knows nothing about Bettas but hers does surprisingly well.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

DeviCy said:


> Yes I'm quite sure you're not my neighbor she's a sweet old lady with 2 dogs and knows nothing about Bettas but hers does surprisingly well.


awh


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> awh


Its the coincidence that struck me lol well I hope spike is doing well he's gorgeous and sounds quite feisty.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

DeviCy said:


> Its the coincidence that struck me lol well I hope spike is doing well he's gorgeous and sounds quite feisty.


Thanks
He is doing great
Husband has referred to him as my doggie fish xD


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Thanks
> He is doing great
> Husband has referred to him as my doggie fish xD


Awww thats so cute ^_^


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yesterday morning I gave Spike 3 pellets. He wasn't very happy with his small breakfast.
This morning I gave him his usual amount for breakfast. During dinner I decided to give bloodworms a try again. He gobbled up one of them. When I gave him 1 more he bit it and spat it back out and began to look for more food.
I guess he still doesn't like em xD


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

love bettas wish i could have one


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Spike had fun playing "finger tag" with my BFF. He'd come up and flare at her, then she'd put her finger on the glass and he'd quickly go hide in one of his logs xD


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Did Spike's 1st 50% water change today. It if official, Spike has now been with us about a month. Yay! Right now he is floating in his cup while the water temp goes back to 81F.
I gave him some new scenery. I added the large plant to see how I would like having a big plant in there. So far, I'm loving it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fasted Spike yesterday and fed him his brine shrimp today.
Yesterday he didn't seem to care that he was fasting. He spent the entire day swimming through his big plant. He seems to like the big plant more than his log xD

Here are some new pics of Spike. Every time he swims slowly, weaving through his plant I think of the Jaws theme song xD


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing unusual today and yesterday.
Been busy cleaning houses


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Spike has been doing great.
I am very pleased with the fact that I haven't really had any problems with him. He also built a bubble nest a coupla days or so agao.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Everything is going great
We're going to be moving next week. Perfect timing for his 50% water change


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice nest your boy built. I can't get my fish to build bubble nests for the life of me in there filtered 10/5 gallon tanks. They built them everyday in their kritter keepers when I was cycling the tanks.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

We moved to our new apartment.
Spike traveled well. He was quite active the whole ride there.
Once there, he also got some new scenery. He likes it alot. He is always swimming through the plants and through his new hidey 
















I placed his tank against the wall instead of the window because I wanted to try to minimize how much draft he received. 








Also, he will be without a light for a few days. My BFF dropped the tank hood/busted the blub in the process :'(
Lastly, his heater seems to be having a hard time raising the temp. When I released him the water stayed at 80-83 SOLID for a coupla hours. Now the tank seems to be staying at 80F. Not the temp I want it at but I'm atleast happy it is somewhat where I want it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Spike got his new light yesterday.
He LOVES it and so do I. We are NEVER going back to those cheapy bulbs.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Spike has built a coupla nice bubble nests. The one surrounding the plant is thinner, more than likely a result of the filter run off. And the ones directly under the filter are pretty thick. He tends to them rather often 

















I'm still trying to get a photo of Spike lingering inside his crocs skull. He is proving to be a speedy swimmer xD


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

June 1st 2012: Spike's light "popped". The rest of the day, he seemed confused but remained his normal self. 

June 2nd 2012: Spike did not greet me this morning. I could not find him in his tank. I stuck the net in there and eventually found him. He was sluggish. But once fed he perked up a bit. His fins are clamped he is clearly unhappy. I suspect it maybe because of not having a light. 
I've kept the receipt. It is still valid and I will exchange the blub in. I hope he will get better with the new light. 
Also, his water temp was a bit lower than usual. Right between the green and yellow. 80F?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Turns out Spike had a surprise pleco friend and the ammonia levels spiked in his tank.
Ammonia appears to finally be gone. Spike is back to his normal self. swimming about, eating, flaring and overall happy.
I've also purchased an Anacharis plant for his tank. It so far seems to be doing well in his tank. He loves it as well. Spends a great deal of time with it


----------

